# Blast From The Past #2 - Big tuna, small boat - Nov 1965



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

I've fished the Interclub about 5 times - I hope those blokes weren't 30 NM offshore
like everyone else is these days... Unless they had a bigger boat to carry the dinghy - could be a long row home.

Great capture though!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeffen said:


> . Unless they had a bigger boat to carry the dinghy - could be a long row home.


The dinghy was from Jac 111 which was a top game boat at the time, many pictures of their success can be found in the old book "Big Fish Blue Water"

From memory the name of the bloke on Anglers Digest was Ritchie Gynther [or similar] and he was a top competition angler and caster.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Dodge said:


> The dinghy was from Jac 111 which was a top game boat at the time, many pictures of their success can be found in the old book "Big Fish Blue Water"
> 
> From memory the name of the bloke on Anglers Digest was Ritchie Gynther [or similar] and he was a top competition angler and caster.


Ah, nice - had I fished from a larger boat - I would have tried to take my yak out there - on the "carpark" it's pretty easy to live bait a marlin on a good day.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

The cool guy looks like he stars in a recent porn movie....not that Ive seen that sort of thing :shock:

The second guy in the Dinghy is there to row and BAIL after a long fight on a longtail tuna...So Mr Woerstling (IFISH) with his marlin from a small Inflatable must have read the same article for inspiration.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad your enjoying the mags Mingle. ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

fisherjayse said:


> The cool guy looks like he stars in a recent porn movie....


And all this time you lads were wondering why I was so incredibly handsome. :lol:

Wonder no more!

That is my Dad, with an Alvey star drag. He won many fishing comps from Lakes Entrance, to South Australia, and throughout NSW and Qld. He was also won the Australian Casting Championship once for accuracy and distance, hitting the target dead on at 100 metres. He could often chuck a gar or pillie out beyond the second break, and that's often where the really big tailor were.

He is still quite well, a little frail, and 91 years of age, but sadly his casting days are over. Sadly, his great friend and fishing mate Jack Alvey passed away in 2001. Jack and the present Alvey clan of Bruce (and Glenn), whom I often fished with as a kid, are mentioned here: http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/bb3/vi ... f=2&t=9781

Photo of Jack here with a big tailor: http://alvey.com.au/about-alvey/ Bruce is in the video.

Dad and Jack (and others, including David Bateman, Lester Guard, and Doreen Pearce), caught many monsters, some of which were big jewies off the beach between Fingal and Kingscliff. I think they used whole tailor as bait, and though I can't be sure of the exact weight, I think they caught a few in the 50 - 60 lb range.

The lad in the Alvey poster with the 3 - 4lb bream is Ken Willmott, probably at Kingscliff, Hastings Point, or Pottsville. My dad took the photo.

Halcyon days. Thanks Mike for posting.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Aahhhh.....those were the days when you didn't need $650,000 boats and $1000 reels to catch fish. 
I think we may have complicated our life too much


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

mingle said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> That's a fantastic back-story!
> 
> ...


That'd be great Mike. I'm sure the Alvey boys will be tickled to read it too. I just realized that is 48 years old, so Dad was 43 at the time!

Here's another story about the era:
Doreen Pearce, a northern NSW local, was a rarity at the time. She was the only lady amongst the male dominant fishing fraternity, and would stand side by side to the men, up to waist deep in the surf, hauling in big tailor. Dressed in waders and jackets, you would have trouble picking her for a lady. For all purposes she was one of the blokes, and fishing wise she held her own.

One night, my dad came up behind her, thinking it was one of the blokes, and reached between (her) legs to grab a handful and frighten the shit out the bloke. Did he ever get a shock when: (a) there was nothing to grab (b) the string of obscenities from Doreen. All laughed afterwards. 

(address PM'd)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> That's a longtail. It'd be unlikely they were far offshore as the longtails are an inshore species. It is very realistic that that could have been taken at Shoal Bay. I'd be interested to see what the rest of the article said about it.


I'll let you know. Mike is posting the mag to me.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Dodge said:


> Jeffen said:
> 
> 
> > . Unless they had a bigger boat to carry the dinghy - could be a long row home.
> ...


Alan Gynther to be precise, but not bad for an old fart memory wise Dodge.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayakone said:


> Alan Gynther to be precise, but not bad for an old fart memory wise Dodge.


Remember that era well Trev.

Was fishing the beach and rocks in AFCA events and also involved on a club committee about then.

Personal idols were Len Thompson [Qld] and the Garvins from Yamba [NSW]


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Great read thanks


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks to Mike (Mingle) I have just received an original of the Angler's Digest from November 1965 (in very good condition). It is 48 years old and as explained features my Dad on the front cover (he was age 43 at the time).

Dad will have it in a day or two, and the Alvey boys, who currently run the factory, will also get to see it. It is a great piece of history.

*Thanks heaps mate. *


----------



## Tremby (Jul 29, 2012)

thats awesome stuff


----------



## Dkay (Dec 20, 2010)

What a great thread, good to see there are still people are around to add the human side to some of the old photos people find. Makes for a great read.

DK


----------

